# Repairing a hutch blob top



## SoCal_bottle (Sep 18, 2021)

Can it be done? It's a pretty good chip.
Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 19, 2021)

I'm pretty sure it can, don't they repair bottles with acrylic or something similar?  Can't remember seeing it done for a hutch before but I can't imagine why it wouldn't work.  Might be pretty pricey to get done though.


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Sep 19, 2021)

Yeah, trying to find out price.
Hopefully someone here knows.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 19, 2021)

I know the one guy has a minimum of $150 & he only starts on more rare expensive Bottles. He's not going to work on $25.00 Bottles or $100.00 Bottles & who wants to pay $150 to have a $25 Bottle fixed or $100 Bottle fixed.


----------



## Joelbest (Sep 20, 2021)

SoCal_bottle said:


> Can it be done? It's a pretty good chip.
> Just curious. Thanks.


Or you could


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 20, 2021)

Not worth the price to have it professionally restored. They want to work on items valued at $15,000 and up. You could fix it with glass epoxy. If you have ever used it it can be hard if a newbie. They have alcohol resin pigments to mix in if you wanted colored repair.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Sep 21, 2021)

It will be interesting- I have been playing with
That kind of chip- didn’t fill it but made it blend into the background. It ended well!   I use windshield repair resin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 21, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> It will be interesting- I have been playing with
> That kind of chip- didn’t fill it but made it blend into the background. It ended well!   I use windshield repair resin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a repair i will post, start to finish, as I do it. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 21, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I have a repair i will post, start to finish, as I do it.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.




Cool, lets see it. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 22, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Cool, lets see it. LEON.


I will buddy, I am by no means an expert. I just know enough to be dangerous. It will take me a little time, too busy now. I have a nice candidate ready for his make up. Smile and wave boys, smile and wave. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 1, 2021)

Here is the chip dremeled out and colored glass epoxy filled. I need to address a chip on the inside of the lip I missed and I need to sand down and make it look better. It takes about a week for this epoxy to cure to glass hard with the alcohol dyes. It looks different because the epoxy is smoother than the glass is. I realize I should tumble the bottle first then do the repair. Kind of backwards I guess. I will post the finished abomination, lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 1, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I have a repair i will post, start to finish, as I do it.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



I though you were going to show a step by step process instead of before & after pics?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 2, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I though you were going to show a step by step process instead of before & after pics?


I screwed up! I took a before. Then dremeled it out (like a dentist fixing a cavity).  I cleaned it up and meant to take a picture. The next thing I knew, I was smoothing out the epoxy. The next one I will add to this post. I will post all pictures. I have grabbed a couple of patients and will be performing surgery, one needs a new blobtop. One is missing a big chunk of the bottom. One has milk bottle has 10 stress cracks. Hey Hemi, I ran into a large area of conetop cans. One foot down is all old cone tops and someThey are crusty, but I thought I would show you just in Hemingway, I remember you asked.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 2, 2021)

HEY, I may be Interested in some of those Rusty Cone Tops as long as some have some Paint on them. I can see the one with paint on the side looks like a Milwaukee Club, Possibly a Schlitz. BUT, The Good News is those look like they are from a good year, pre war 11 or pre 1942, so probably from 1936-1942 which is the best time frame for beer cans. Did you take any Home??????? LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 2, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> HEY, I may be Interested in some of those Rusty Cone Tops as long as some have some Paint on them. I can see the one with paint on the side looks like a Milwaukee Club, Possibly a Schlitz. BUT, The Good News is those look like they are from a good year, pre war 11 or pre 1942, so probably from 1936-1942 which is the best time frame for beer cans. Did you take any Home??????? LEON.


No i did leave them to the side though, just in case. No one will touch my stuff. I think I saw a Rheingold? Super rusty. I will see if anything has paint that's not too full of holes. You "can" have them all. I tried to figure out the name on this one, you may know. A little text can be seen. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 2, 2021)

That's the one I said looked like a Milwaukee Club. If you find any flat tops with one big punch or one big opener hole & some paint it could be a good one. One big punch hole is usually older then 2 small punched holes. you should see if you can find more with Color, If So I could Trade Bottles. Let me know. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 2, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> That's the one I said looked like a Milwaukee Club. If you find any flat tops with one big punch or one big opener hole & some paint it could be a good one. One big punch hole is usually older then 2 small punched holes. you should see if you can find more with Color, If So I could Trade Bottles. Let me know. LEON.


I don't mind looking. Not worried about how to get them in your hands. I would be happy to give them to you. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 2, 2021)

Here's the side of my Milwaukee Club. Look Familiar. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 3, 2021)

Thanks Detective Hemihampton. You figured it out with 5 or so readable words on a rusty can. My hats off to you buddy.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 3, 2021)

When I first looked at that Can/Pic I think it took me about 2 seconds to realize what it was, without even looking at my can. LEON.


----------



## Len (Nov 3, 2021)

The Jets get a win and he's "smiling + waving." --I love it.  Long shot at the playoffs but hopeful for next season with your new QB.  BTW, RB, get that syllabus ready for teaching the course at your local CC. You bottle OGs are great!  I'm smiling and waving!


----------

